

Ask HN: Examples of great concept pitches? Advice? - ysh4u

I'm making a pitch for a concept competition in two days. Working on the presentation now. Are there any good examples of concept pitches that I can learn from?<p>Background: it's a college competition with $40,000 at the end. We're very excited to be in the semi-final round and at the stage where we actually get to present (in person) our idea.
======
m3mb3r
Some general rules here to make your pitch more appealing:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Made_to_Stick>

~~~
jaxn
How not to suck at a group presentation:

[http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2010/01/31/how-to-not-
suc...](http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2010/01/31/how-to-not-suck-at-a-
group-presentation/)

------
_pius
Best way to pitch a concept is to build a prototype. Design it in Photoshop.

~~~
ysh4u
While I certainly understand the merits of having a prototype, the competition
is structured to focus on concepts (we don't have a lot of time to prepare).

If we were to build a prototype we would want it to be really awesome, which
isn't too realistic right now.

